

Electric Unicycle (not Trevor Blackwell's version) - sown
http://hacknmod.com/hack/enicycle-a-self-balancing-motoized-unicycle/

======
dbrush
Trevor Blackwell made the unicycle you attribute to Paul.

~~~
paulgb
For anyone interested:

<http://www.tlb.org/eunicycle.html>

